# how many of you only shoot competition



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

i shoot both


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Both..


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

ive never shot in a competition before


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

Both. But if I had to give up one, hunting would go in a second.


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

only competitive


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Avalon said:


> Both. But if I had to give up one, hunting would go in a second.


:mg:


Oh my goodness... thats a sin in my book! lol


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Bowhunter500 said:


> :mg:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness... thats a sin in my book! lol


lol agrreed


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I bowhunt alot, but I also am starting to get into small little 3-d shoots.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

bowhunter500 said:


> :mg:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness... Thats a sin in my book! Lol


++++1


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

pheonix34hunter said:


> ive never shot in a competition before


If you don't shoot competition why is your avatar the ASA?


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> If you don't shoot competition why is your avatar the ASA?


that's a good point.


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

Never hunted, never will. competition all the way!


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

IDK i dont have a mathews or martin or any of the other bow brands and i thought it looked cool


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

archery=life said:


> never hunted, never will. Competition all the way!


what!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ARCHERY=LIFE said:


> Never hunted, never will. competition all the way!


 The only reason you say that you never will hunt is because you haven't. If you went bowhunting for a hog or a deer or some other sort of big game, I almost guarantee you will be hooked.


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

There is no option for target shooters =).


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Huntings illegal in the UK.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

BIGBC said:


> Huntings illegal in the UK.


sorry to sabotage the thread, but how do they keep control of animal populations with no hunting? I know here in America, deer (in some parts) and especially geese are wayyy overpopulted and it would be even worse w/out hunting


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

Both


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

all 3d for this boy and a little spots im now geting in to hunting.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

I love target archery, but I think going hunting in the fall is a blast too. I hunt so i get to eat meat more often.


----------



## LilHog (Jul 27, 2008)

both


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

countryboy173 said:


> sorry to sabotage the thread, but how do they keep control of animal populations with no hunting? I know here in America, deer (in some parts) and especially geese are wayyy overpopulted and it would be even worse w/out hunting


my guess is that it's controlled the same way that it has for tens of thousands of years: natural selection. and the reason that deer are getting overpopulated in some parts is that their predators are depopulated in those areas, so naturally the deer are flourishing.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

just 3d and indoor here. I don't much like hunting just not my thing.


----------

